# Advice Needed: Leaking Behind Gutters



## ward0810

Do you see any issues with this installation? Homeowner is complaining of water behind gutters and took these photos.

Sorry, these images take a minute or two to load. Click the links:

[img=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.c04bc66b0c.gif]

[img=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.ea10606c11.gif]


----------



## RemStar

Tell them that there is nothing you can do, gutters were installed incorrectly and should be replaced. That is what I would do anyways.


----------



## ward0810

RemStar said:


> Tell them that there is nothing you can do, gutters were installed incorrectly and should be replaced. That is what I would do anyways.


These were existing gutters; not new ones. Our crew didn't touch the gutters.


----------



## RemStar

exactly. The roof is leaking below the roofing system you installed. You did not install the gutters, and that is where the problem is.


----------



## ward0810

Yea, but my estimator should've prob spec'd out a longer/larger drip..don't u agree?


----------



## RemStar

Probably, but nobody's perfect. I personally wouldn't have noticed that if I was estimating a roof, Would you have? I think the eaves were installed incorrectly to begin with though. I personally have never had a issue like this. As far as I know roof edge is only sold in one variety(aside from color).


----------



## jimsonburg

May be the gutter is not installed properly, try to install proper by taking good suggestions from your local area roofer you will not face the problem again in future.


----------



## dougger222

RemStar said:


> Probably, but nobody's perfect. I personally wouldn't have noticed that if I was estimating a roof, Would you have? I think the eaves were installed incorrectly to begin with though. I personally have never had a issue like this. As far as I know roof edge is only sold in one variety(aside from color).


There are quite a few different style drip edge/gutter aprons made. If you have any large shingle houses in your area you may be surprised to see what's out there. 

My gutter guy would call the system pictured rain-go gutters. That is the rain goes were ever it wants to.

The pics look really fuzzy but chances are a proper drip would fix this problem. Most roofers don't carry a brake in there work truck but they come in very handy for issues like this. If you put down ice and water shield your only option is under the starter shingle.


----------



## apkole

How far did your crew over hang the eve edge of the roof with the shingles. If the shingles are flush to the edge of the drip edge, then it would be expected that hydraulic tension would result in water tracking the face of the drip and dropping behind the gutter.

We follow manufacturer's instructions and set the overhang at the eves at 1/2" past the edge of the drip. Haven't had any complaints on water falling behind gutters.

Food for thought.


----------



## kam13

*drip edge extension*

we are gutter installers first and find roofers running shingle short all the time we make a .032 aluminum drip edge extension go to http://www.matteoguttersystems.com/services/residential-gutters/5-aluminum-k and see are installation of this

http://www.matteoguttersystems.com/


----------



## Grumpy

This is why I tell people to replace the gutters as part of the roofing process, we would wrap ice shield behind the gutter. Also this is why drip edge is not to be used as a gutter flashing. ODE is not gutter flashing, instead buy or bend a gutter apron. 

Not only did your estimator eff up, but so did you. Always assume your estimator is WRONG. Trust, but verify, always remeasure and respecify each and every job. That's the problem when an estimator never roofed a day in his life. 


Cut the ODE back, install a new gutter apron, problem solved. You could also install a slip metal under the ODE and over the back of the gutter, but I think I would opt for removing the ODE and installing a proper apron. 


Dougger, most roofers don't carry a brake? Man, then they are shinglers, not roofers IMO.


----------



## vtroofing

Grumpy said:


> This is why I tell people to replace the gutters as part of the roofing process, we would wrap ice shield behind the gutter. Also this is why drip edge is not to be used as a gutter flashing. ODE is not gutter flashing, instead buy or bend a gutter apron.
> 
> Not only did your estimator eff up, but so did you. Always assume your estimator is WRONG. Trust, but verify, always remeasure and respecify each and every job. That's the problem when an estimator never roofed a day in his life.
> 
> 
> Cut the ODE back, install a new gutter apron, problem solved. You could also install a slip metal under the ODE and over the back of the gutter, but I think I would opt for removing the ODE and installing a proper apron.
> 
> 
> Dougger, most roofers don't carry a brake? Man, then they are shinglers, not roofers IMO.


 *This coming from a roofer who replaces ALL flashing?*


----------



## kam13

Grumpy said:


> This is why I tell people to replace the gutters as part of the roofing process, we would wrap ice shield behind the gutter. Also this is why drip edge is not to be used as a gutter flashing. ODE is not gutter flashing, instead buy or bend a gutter apron.
> 
> Not only did your estimator eff up, but so did you. Always assume your estimator is WRONG. Trust, but verify, always remeasure and respecify each and every job. That's the problem when an estimator never roofed a day in his life.
> 
> 
> Cut the ODE back, install a new gutter apron, problem solved. You could also install a slip metal under the ODE and over the back of the gutter, but I think I would opt for removing the ODE and installing a proper apron.
> 
> 
> Dougger, most roofers don't carry a brake? Man, then they are shinglers, not roofers IMO.



Hey Ever so Grumpy,

what say you to this simple solution....

we are gutter installers first and find roofers running shingle short all the time we make a .032 aluminum drip edge extension go to http://www.matteoguttersystems.com/s...s/5-aluminum-k and see are installation of this

http://www.matteoguttersys

Ken:thumbup:


----------



## Taylor

I agree


----------

